# Dubai -> Saudi: Salary difference?



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Currently earning 400k per annum in Dubai (salary plus all allowances). My wife earns 140k.

I have the possibility to change jobs within the company I currently work for - but the opportunity is in Riyadh. If I were to move there, my wife would no longer work. Is there such a thing as a Saudi premium, i.e. if you move to Saudi from Dubai the salary tends to increase as compensation for the hardship? Happy to be more specific if requested. I'm thinking I wouldn't move for less than 700k SAR. So, that would be a big bump on my current 400k. I would be in a customer-facing role, professional, 60% travel required.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I have worked in both countries and luckily it was Saudi before the UAE.
Have you visited Saudi yet as a family to check out the area you will be working and living?
Dubai is not considered a "hardship" posting but many companies consider Saudi to be one (me included!).
You will certainly save more money if you live there - but life can be a bit boring after Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I have worked in both countries and luckily it was Saudi before the UAE.
> Have you visited Saudi yet as a family to check out the area you will be working and living?
> Dubai is not considered a "hardship" posting but many companies consider Saudi to be one (me included!).
> ...


Hi Steve,

Thanks for the reply. Haven't seen it yet. Strange question, but how do you feel about safety and security in Saudi?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The Saudi authorities had a huge campaign to root out homegrown terrorists and things definitely seemed to improve.
However, with recent events - maybe things have gone a little tough again.
With less western expats - you would be a little more "exposed" than you are in Dubai.
You would certainly want to live in a secure compound and drive cars with dark tinted windows and no outside evidence of your nationality.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The Saudi authorities had a huge campaign to root out homegrown terrorists and things definitely seemed to improve.
> However, with recent events - maybe things have gone a little tough again.
> With less western expats - you would be a little more "exposed" than you are in Dubai.
> ...


Hi Steve,

I am curious about this "no outside evidence of your nationality" bit. Seems a bit tedious going to and from the work place. How did you get around this?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
What I meant is not putting flag stickers on your car from your home country - no Union Jacks or Stars and Stripes stickers - that mark you out as being Westerners.
Same for clothing - no T-shirts with country flags on them.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Thanks, Steve. Just wondering how secure the compounds are. Does the security consist of low-paid, unarmed guards, or are they properly fortified, in general?

Could you give me some idea of what a 2-bedroom apartment or 3-bedroom villa might cost per annum in a decent western compound (doesn't have to be 5-star) that has pool and gym facilities? Riyadh or Jeddah are my options.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Steve.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Amtmann said:


> Thanks, Steve. Just wondering how secure the compounds are. Does the security consist of low-paid, unarmed guards, or are they properly fortified, in general?
> 
> Could you give me some idea of what a 2-bedroom apartment or 3-bedroom villa might cost per annum in a decent western compound (doesn't have to be 5-star) that has pool and gym facilities? Riyadh or Jeddah are my options.


Hi,
As a white Westerner, I have never failed to get into any compound using my wit and charm - good job I am not a bad guy!!
Sorry - I am out of touch with current rental prices.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

Amtmann said:


> Could you give me some idea of what a 2-bedroom apartment or 3-bedroom villa might cost per annum in a decent western compound (doesn't have to be 5-star) that has pool and gym facilities? Riyadh or Jeddah are my options.


That would cost you 100K-120K PA.


----------

